# Problems configuring PPPOE

## chh

Hello all,

when trying to connect using rp-pppoe I get a timout:

TIMED OUT

/usr/bin/adsl-start: line 193: 6305 Termiated     $CONNECT "$@" >/dev/null2>&1

I tried some of the hints I found here, but no success.

Here are the important parts of the debug log of adsl-start:

Output of ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:2C:01:3C:F5

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:112 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:144 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:7200 (7.0 Kb)  TX bytes:5584 (5.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe400

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

ppp_synctty             5408   0  (unused)

ppp_async               6784   0

ppp_generic            14588   0  [ppp_synctty ppp_async]

slhc                    4960   0  [ppp_generic]

usb-uhci               20076   0  (unused)

hid                    16804   0  (unused)

mousedev                3828   0  (unused)

input                   3232   0  [hid mousedev]

via-rhine              11852   1

mii                     1072   0  [via-rhine]

loop                    9488   0  (autoclean)

lvm-mod                53952  24

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U        40 0          0 eth0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3fbb096>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xcc <mru 1492> <auth pap> <magic 0x7fb01124>]

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0xcc <auth pap>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3fbb096>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xcd <mru 1492> <magic 0x7fb01124>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0xcd <mru 1492> <magic 0x7fb01124>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xd3fbb096]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0xce]

LCP terminated by peer

sent [LCP TermAck id=0xce]

Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-4952/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 5012), status = 0x0

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

The only thing I see is that the pppoe module is missing . Trying insmod pppoe gave unresolved symbols.

I just compiled a kernel with all the ppp integrated into it (not as modules) and will see if that helps.

Are there any hints from you??

Thanks

Chris

P.S. Oh, firewall is disabled and pppoe.conf should be ok.

----------

## Xinos

This error message is the general error message that you get when pppoe cannot connect. It is equivalent to windows message .... Invalid username or password. When using Bellsouth the problem always seemed to be the password, I would have to call them get them to change to a 5 to 7 digit password that I specified (has to be exactly that size) and then it would start working. I doubt that it is a pppoe setup problem but either an account problem or something is wrong in adsl-setup. Let me know who your provider is and try the password change and see if that gets it.

----------

## chh

Do I understand you right that rp-pppoe cannot handle longer passwords??

I used the rp-pppoe file I used with an older gentoo version (though I of course tried a knew one, too).

But the interesting thing is: I checked adsl4linux.de, probably the best source for infos on dsl in Germany. Though there is no howto for gentoo I used an alternative options file (no change) and connect script. And online I was.

now I will have to check the differences of the script (had no time yet).

But I guess it can only be an error in the startscript.

See you

Chris

----------

## Xinos

Sorry I was not very clear on that. Using Bellsouth, the company that provides DSL in my area, it likes for passwords to be that length. It does not have to be this way for everyone though. Well sounds like you got it. Congrats and sorry for being misleading.

----------

## MrPants

Perhaps you should run adsl-connect rather than adsl-start.  I can't get adsl-start to run either.

----------

